# Motorola HD Dvr



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

I am setting my DVR up to be accessed from the internet. Does anyone know what the default username and password is for a Motorola HD DVR? many thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would think that would be included with your instructions that came with the unit, if it is even capable of doing what you want.

BG


----------



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

All DVR's are capable of doing web access if you port forward. However, it's not a "recommended" thing to do. The manual does not show a password basically because you're nto really supposed to know it. But if you are familiar with it and can manage the device without breaking it, it's worth it.


----------

